# question for alloy 2078 cz rami 9mm pistol......................???



## freddyj (Aug 17, 2011)

does anyone know , or can tell me the side to side measurement of the hand grip, on a alloy 2075 rami 9mm? for example my sig P220 measures a little under 1 and a 1/4 inches, the front to back is a bit over 2 inches. having to buy one online, obviously eliminates the holding of it. any help would be appreciated, thank you


----------



## jeterm (Jun 20, 2011)

fereddyj,
here are the specs - Width is 1.3 in, other specs listed below. I have average to small size hands and the RAMI 9mm is a good fit ergonomically. The alloy is the best pistol IMO, less felt recoil. if you buy one, I would look at 12grips for custom wood grips. Wee (the craftsman) is very good and resonably priced. have a good one!

Weight 0.723/0.666 kg (1.59/1.47 lb) 
Length 167 mm (6.5 in) 
Barrel length 76 mm (3 in) 
Width 32 mm (1.3 in) 
Height 120 mm (4.7 in) (with standard 10 round


----------

